# Авиация > Однополчане >  где в России остались авиационные училища

## Anonymous

расскажите пожалуйста кто где учился и на кого. буду благодарен за любую инфу по учебным заведениям, и помощь в поступлении.

----------


## Anonymous

буду благодарен за любую инфу по учебным заведениям, и помощь в поступлении.

----------


## Ruslan

> буду благодарен за любую инфу по учебным заведениям, и помощь в поступлении.


В 1996 году были самолетные училища летчиков:
Кача 
Армавир 
Балашовское
Тамбовское

и два вертолетных: 
Сызрань http://svvaylvi.narod.ru/
Уфа

Слышал, что Качу закрыли, равно как и Тамбовское училище.
Осталась только Армовирское http://www.avvakul.ru/  и Балашовское, слитые в один .... Краснодарский авиационный институт :shock: .
Вертолетные вроде остались, т.к. они к сухопутным войскам относятся.
Но я уже не слежу за этими вещами - могу ошибаться. Если кто знает, ответте еще и на вопрос: сколько требуется ВВС летчиков-выпускников в год?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> расскажите пожалуйста кто где учился и на кого. буду благодарен за любую инфу по учебным заведениям, и помощь в поступлении.


Инженерное, если интересно, осталось в Ставрополе, готовят и по высшему, и по среднему, "набор" факультетов стандартный - СД, АВ, АО, РЭО

----------


## Redan

Здесь есть про все военные училища,прокрути до конца страничку:
http://www.redstar.ru/edu.html

----------

